# Game 1: San Antonio Spurs vs. Phoenix Suns [10-29-2008]



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*October 29th, 2008
7:00PM CT*

*TV: MY35 HD, ESPN
Radio: 1200,1350*














*VS*

















*San Antonio Spurs*






































*Parker-Finley-Bowen-Duncan-Thomas

Injury Report:
Manu Ginobili*





*Phoenix Suns*






































*Nash-Bell-Barnes-Stoudemire-O'neal*

*Injury Report:
None*​


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Good game so far. We look rusty though. I'm really interested to see how Mason plays and Mahimini if he plays at all.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Mason just made his first shot as a spur


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please win.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Mason is kind of a ballhog. Nice shot though for thatearlier midrange jumper.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I still respect Terry Porter. He's really cool, I have his autograph with Tony Parker (two TP's) from a game in 01-02(porters last year, parkers first)


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> Mason is kind of a ballhog. Nice shot though for thatearlier midrange jumper.


In what part of his 4 minutes of PT did he look like a ballhog?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Bonner looks GREAT... can't believe I said that...


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

ezealen said:


> In what part of his 4 minutes of PT did he look like a ballhog?


Driving in the paint when there were a few open people and he was being heavily guarded, then horribly missing the layup.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

And yeah Bonner hasn't been bad at all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Duncan having a great game thus far, and Matt freaking Bonner is the 2nd leading scorer...in the game!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> Driving in the paint when there were a few open people and he was being heavily guarded, then horribly missing the layup.


Even if people were open, deciding to take one lay-up does not make you a ball hog.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Do you know dudes history? Other people was saying that but I thought they were just hating but who really konws :whoknows:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Great 3 by Mason!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Duncan got absolutely clobbered! At least Mason got a three on their next trip.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Bonner = 8/6. Pretty good.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Ah ****, clear path.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Mason!!

Hack a shaq returns


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

umad Shaq?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What's wrong with Oberto? Why isn't he playing? Injured?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> What's wrong with Oberto? Why isn't he playing? Injured?


They mentioned before the game that he'd be out for a few games and that they'd get to more on that later, but I haven't heard anything since.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Sure looked like Duncan got all ball...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I think Spurs just got a make-up call there on Parker's and1.

Edit: Apparently Parker missed the shot xp


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Mason for 3!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Good call! Grant Hill was definitely not set.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't agree with that last and1 call though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Damn you Grant Hill!!!! Spurs go on an 11-2 run to take a 2 point lead, but Hill nails a 3 at the buzzer to give the Suns a 1 point lead going into the 4th.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm wondering the same thing about Oberto.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Duncan = GOD


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Duncan + Mason + Bonner = THE NEW SPURS BIG 3 :to:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Bonner's actually come down off of his great start and has been playing like his usual, well, bad self. And let's not forget about Parker. He got off to a bad start, but really turned it up a gear in the third.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

And right after I post that Bonner bricks another three.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Parker's kickin *** and takin names!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hell of a game!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Parker is absolutely crazy. If we play like this witout Ginobili this whole time then I don't think we have that much to worry about.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

down by 3 39 left their ball


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Dammit! Parker had a chance to tie it!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

What........The.........**** was Tim Duncan thinking?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs lost, but they managed to take a playoff team to the wire without their second best player. That said, I can't wait till we get Manu back!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

damn. sounded like a good game, unfortunately i was at school and didnt get to see it.

how did our young guys look tonight?? 

just looking at the boxscore, why didnt ian play?

man, i cant wait til the next game


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> just looking at the boxscore, why didnt ian play?


He's been hurt since the beginning of the preseason.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

good game! it was exciting and it felt like a mid/late season game already. when duncan shot that three at the end, i suddenly had game 1 flashback! hahah that would have been awesome. 


i was happy to see them play well. duncan and parker of course did their part. it was my first time seeing mason play and i'm glad he can shoot three's and play a well rounded game.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Hopefully Duncan now knows lightning doesn't strike twice in the same place.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> He's been hurt since the beginning of the preseason.


NOOOOO =/ whens he set to come back?

also new smiley alert

:wearenumber1:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, about Oberto, I guess the reason he missed last night's game is because of an irregular heartbeat. He's expected to also miss tomorrow night's game at Portland.


----------

